# Có thực sự nên sơn nhà màu trắng sứ hay không?



## sonecofive (30/7/21)

Sơn nhà màu trắng sứ đang ngày càng được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn, thế nhưng sơn nhà màu trắng sứ kết hợp với màu gì thì vẫn đang là dấu hỏi chấm. Hơn nữa bạn sợ sơn nhà màu này sẽ dễ bám bẩn nên vẫn còn đang băn khoăn. Hãy yên tâm vì có chúng tôi ở đây giúp bạn. Ngay sau đây hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá cách phối màu sơn nhà với màu trắng sứ thật thời thượng và đẹp mắt nhé.
*Có thực sự nên sơn nhà màu trắng sứ hay không?*
Câu trả lời chắc chắn là có nhé. Bạn nghĩ rằng màu trắng mang đến sự lạnh lẽo, không phù hợp với không gian nội thất mà chỉ phù hợp với ngoại thất. Nhưng thực chất màu trắng sứ đem lại cho ngôi nhà bạn sự tươi mát và tinh tế. Đặc biệt nếu diện tích ngôi nhà của bạn không được rộng cho lắm thì màu trắng chính là giải pháp tối ưu cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Với khả bắt sáng tốt gam màu này tạo cho không gian của bạn trở nên thoáng và có chiều sâu hơn.





Có thực sự nên sơn nhà màu trắng sứ hay không?​Đặc biệt với khả năng linh động trong cách phối màu thì gam màu này được sử dụng cho cả bề mặt nội thất và ngoại thất. Vì thế dù cho ngôi nhà của bạn to hay nhỏ, là nội thất hay ngoại thất thì vẫn có thể sử dụng màu trắng sứ.
*Những lý do khiến bạn nên sử dụng màu trắng sứ*
Trắng sứ hiện đang được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn với nhiều khả năng vượt trội như:
*Mang đến vẻ đẹp tinh tế và hiện đại*
Không giống như màu trắng tinh mang đến cho bạn cảm giác lạnh lẽo, trắng sứ là sự pha trộn màu sắc hài hòa đem đến cho ngôi nhà bạn sự tinh tế và lịch lãm. Màu sắc không quá lóa như trắng tinh, hay không bị trầm tối như màu sáng. Nó mang đến cho bạn sự thoải mái, thư giãn không bị căng thẳng trong chính căn nhà của mình.
*Khả năng bắt sáng tốt, tăng chiều sâu cho không gian*
Trắng sứ được đánh giá là gam màu có khả năng bắt sáng cực tốt, vượt trội hơn hẳn so với những gam màu khác. Từ đó làm tôn lên vẻ đẹp của ngôi nhà bạn so với những ngôi nhà khác, những điểm nhấn trong lối thiết kế của bạn.





Ưu điểm màu trắng sứ​Với lợi thế là khả năng bắt sáng tốt khiến cho căn phòng của bạn dù chật hẹp cũng sẽ có chiều sâu. Từ đố căn phòng của bạn nhìn rộng hơn đáng kể; xóa bay cảm giác bức bối, tù túng trong chính căn phòng của mình.
*Đa dạng trong cách phối màu*
Bạn biết đấy màu trắng là một gam màu mà có thể phối hợp với bất kì một màu nào đó. Nó không hề kén chọn bạn diễn đi cùng với mình. Dù là màu nào nó cũng giúp tôn lên vẻ đẹp của công trình, lối thiết kế.
Dù cho bề mặt nội thất hay ngoại thất, dù phối với màu sáng hay màu tối; trắng sứ đều giúp cho bản phối màu của bạn trở nên nổi bật và thu hút hơn. Đặc biệt khi kết hợp với những gam màu đậm thì tác phẩm của bạn được đánh giá như một kiệt tác luôn đó.
*Gợi ý những bản phối sơn nhà màu trắng sứ hấp dẫn*
Với khả năng linh động trong cách phối màu; thì bạn có thể lựa chọn bất kì một màu sắc nào mà mình thích để phối với gam màu này. Bạn có thể sử dụng trắng sứ làm màu tường và các màu khác để sơn vào vị trí các điểm nhấn. Như vậy thì ngôi nhà của bạn sẽ trở nên nổi bật. Bạn có thể tham khảo một số cách phối màu với trắng sứ dưới đây





Trắng sứ kết hợp với màu vàng đen đến sự hài hòa trong cách phối màu của bạn. Thêm vào đó là một chút điểm nhấn ở phần mái. Nó sẽ khiến cho ngôi nhà trở nên hấp dẫn và thú vị




Phối sơn nhà màu trắng sứ kết hợp với nâu vàng, lối thiết kế nhà mái thái trở nên vô cùng hấp dẫn. Đặc biệt nếu bạn là người mệnh Thổ thì đây quả là một phương án vô cùng hữu hiệu.




Sơn nội thất màu trắng sứ khiến cho không gian trở nên thoáng đáng. Tuy nhiên khi sử dụng cách phối màu này cần chú ý việc lựa chọn đồ dùng nội thất. Nên sử dụng đồ dùng có gam màu tối để tạo điểm nhấn cho căn phòng




Sử dụng một gam màu trầm để kết hợp với màu trắng sứ. Đây là một phương án thông minh được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn. Nó giúp làm nổi bật những chi tiết đắt giá trong lối thiết kế nhà
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website: ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------

